# Volunteering!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm going to be volunteering at a no-kill shelter! The rescue group in question says they ALWAYS need volunteers! I've seen the place. 3 floors of cats! Some with special needs. I've also asked if it's possible to foster a cat.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good for you Kurt! I'm sure you'll enjoy it. My time at the shelter is what I look forward to most during my work week.

Robin Hood might welcome a new foster friend...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You will love it!! Once I caught the foster bug I never got over it. I think my niche is kittens because I just fall for the older kitties too quickly and fail. Kittens don't tempt me at all. You'll love it!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So exciting! I think that you will love you volunteering time. I love my time at the shelter, it makes me happy.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Yay! You'll love it.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well done, that's so great and worthwhile. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Way to go! Cant wait to hear about your experiences. You will be making a huge difference in the world of cats!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I start tomorrow!!!!!! The people I've spoken to are very nice. And they said there's a desperate need for fosters. Some of the stories about the 'fosters needed' cats and kittens... Robin WILL need a playmate. Smokey's moving tomorrow...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, how exciting! Pictures when you get your foster!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

YAY! Keep us posted!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kurt, I think you're going to "Rock" at this!! :thumbup::thumbup:
Very excited for you!! 
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, I went in today!!! I officially start Tuesday; I'll get the tour and meet the cats! The lady I spoke to was very nice and was surprised I rode my bike all the way from the north side. I met some of the other volunteers, and was given some forms to fill out. She also said that on Tuesday, she'll tell me more about fostering!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, bedbugs have been seen in our apartment building, and today, when I was supposed to start, I've been running pell-mell, getting everything bagged and laundered. The exterminators are coming in tomorrow. Bummer, man. It looks like I can start tomorrow or Thursday. I was really looking forward to meeting the cats, since I didn't get to see 'em Saturday.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Wait! Bedbugs are REAL? I always thought the saying "dont let the bedbugs bite!" Was just a way for parents to scare their kids. Ouchy >_<

So excited for you  cant wait to hear how your first day goes~ i would love to volunteer at a shelter xD but we have no no-kills around me. And i hope you have fun fostering  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK! 

We cleaned cages, washed out litter boxes, fed, watered, swept, and played with cats! 

I rescued 1 young volunteer from a cat who was climbing him. AND I got a fostering application! 

I rode there and back, so I'm kinda bushed.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When its a passion the volunteering doesn't even feel like work does it?! Good job. You made a big difference!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There's a certain black kitten I have my eye on!...


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I always want to volunteer at our local shelter like one or two saturdays a month BUT I foster and have a ton of kitties that I'm always caring for - so I feel like I'm already volunteering - haha.

It's great what you're doing & I hope you get to foster the little black kitty you've got your eye on. !


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

BrittyBear said:


> Wait! Bedbugs are REAL? I always thought the saying "dont let the bedbugs bite!" Was just a way for parents to scare their kids. Ouchy >_<
> 
> So excited for you  cant wait to hear how your first day goes~ *i would love to volunteer at a shelter xD but we have no no-kills around me*. And i hope you have fun fostering
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why is everyone fixated on no-kill shelters?? The cats at municipal shelters need our help just as much *if not more* than the no kill shelters. nekitty Want to really make a difference?, volunteer at a kill shelter and save lives. :cool


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Thats wonderful that your volunteering and fostering! I can't tell you how grateful the rescue groups I work with at the vet clinic are to us and their foster homes. You are doing a great thing for all those cats.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Met some of the ferals today! Rough crowd. They don't let ANYONE near their corner of shelf, even if it's to clean! 

There's a couple of tabbies George and Tater that have a lot of energy!

The way it's set up is so nice, they've got BIG cat trees and the ones that aren't in cages pretty much have the run of the place. 

There's a blind orange girl, Macy in the front office. I haven't met Smoochie, yet...


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Why is everyone fixated on no-kill shelters?? The cats at municipal shelters need our help just as much *if not more* than the no kill shelters. nekitty Want to really make a difference?, volunteer at a kill shelter and save lives. :cool


I know cats from kill shelters need as much help if not more than those from non kill shelters. My decision is based entirely on the fact that i'm a wuss and cant cope with death well at all x) one of my cats killed a bird once and brought it to me and i cried my eyes out for the poor bird. If i were to volunteer at a kill shelter and then had a cat ive met get euthanized, i couldnt handle it. I'm sorry, i really wish i was strong enough to volunteer at a shelter because i do want to help... but i dont think i can handle it. Its why i gave up my dream of being a vet xD maybe one day i will be able to.




bluemilk said:


> Met some of the ferals today! Rough crowd. They don't let ANYONE near their corner of shelf, even if it's to clean!
> 
> There's a couple of tabbies George and Tater that have a lot of energy!
> 
> ...


Awww i hope the ferals come around soon, and start accepting people. Its so cool that you get to work with them xD and that place sounds very nice, with the cat trees and all  and they allow cats out of cages? How cool 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've really been pushing the envelope lately. I was going to go back today, but I think I'll just take it easy and rest my back.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Just got back from the chiropractor! I can go back tomorrow, I just have to take it easy tonight and avoid heavy lifting for the next few days. I strained my back carrying giant canisters of litter up stairs.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Marcia said:


> Why is everyone fixated on no-kill shelters?? The cats at municipal shelters need our help just as much *if not more* than the no kill shelters. nekitty Want to really make a difference?, volunteer at a kill shelter and save lives. :cool


REALLY!??? That is the most ridiculous statement Ive read in a long time: Volunteer at a kill shelter and save lives rather than a no kill shelter. Its inferred from this post that you make more of a _difference _giving your time to an organization that thinks its OK to kill healthy adoptable cats or dogs. Plus the poster used the word fixate which infers a kind of mentally unbalanced devotion to no kill.

at your kill shelter, go ahead and volunteer to help choose which animals to be killed each week and to observe the hundreds of dogs and cats being shoved in a gas chambers each week. Or maybe you could volunteer your time to stuff the black garbage bags full of dead puppies and kittens and adults each week.

I think you'd change your mind fast and FIXATE on a plan to never have to experience those unconscionable acts ever again. That is what is going on at your kill shelters, folks. There is nothing noble about it at all which makes your time there of more value.

Most people choose to volunteer their time and efforts at a no kill shelter because these shelters are doing the most effective work at getting a dog or cat placed into an adoptive homes. The no kill shelters made the hard choice that killing is not an option. 

For most no kill shelters it is a group effort. They are partnering up and working with many of the local rescues and foster groups to save an animals life. I cant think of a more responsible and effective use of my volunteer time than to work with a no kill group.

That being said I have no problem with a person choosing to volunteer at a kill facility. Esp if they can affect the management of better ways to get dogs or cats out of there and adopted. To influence management or leadership to become a no kill. 

Every cat or dog is of value and deserves a chance no matter what their situation, whether kill or no kill facility.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Merry,
Perhaps Marcia didn't quite word it right...
But I know she is dedicated to trying to save as many lives there as possible...
Because of her Brilliant write ups, many more cats have found homes, that may not have had a chance...
I'm very sure she knows what happens there...
And I'm sure she'll try and work some "magic" there.

I think if "Kill Shelters" had more people like Marcia, infiltrating them, the sooner they might try becoming "No Kill Shelters"!

Merry, I also can understand your stance on this...
You've been in the trenches for a long time...and have seen just how bad some of these places are...
I remember a place, my dad had to paint (commercial painter) he was so sickened by what he witnessed there, he couldn't get off that job soon enough...

We need Passionate people working on all fronts...to make changes!
I'm very proud to know you and Marcia, both of you are very passionate and proactive, each in your own way!!
Hugs and Prayers, for both of you!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> REALLY!??? That is the most ridiculous statement Ive read in a long time: Volunteer at a kill shelter and save lives rather than a no kill shelter. Its inferred from this post that you make more of a _difference _giving your time to an organization that thinks its OK to kill healthy adoptable cats or dogs. Plus the poster used the word fixate which infers a kind of mentally unbalanced devotion to no kill.
> 
> at your kill shelter, go ahead and volunteer to help choose which animals to be killed each week and to observe the hundreds of dogs and cats being shoved in a gas chambers each week. Or maybe you could volunteer your time to stuff the black garbage bags full of dead puppies and kittens and adults each week.
> 
> ...


I think this rant was totally uncalled for and frankly undeserved.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The post was not about Marcia. 

The post was about the _idea_ that was put out there that volunteering at kill shelter because they are more deserving. The general public has no inkling to what goes on at kill shelters. For me there is no middle ground. You cant white wash some ideas as the one stated. Just like you cant white wash about declawing, backyard breeders, etc. 

From my reading on Cat Forum I see that Marcia is passionate about Senior cats which don't have a chance in a shelter. She loves fostering. She is a talented in her wood working and gardening and home. She writes clever write ups which help cats get adopted from the kill shelter she volunteers at. She is a person which doesn't just talk but goes out and does. We need a million more people like Marcia helping cats.

I declawed my first cat. Until a vet jumped my case about the gravity of what I had just done to my kitten I would have never known how bad declawing is and what it is about. I had white washed it. All of us have ideas which are "stinkin thinkin". its not a rant if bad ideas are being addressed.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Today, I'm going to see about that black kitten I've had my eye on! The fosterables find loving homes SO fast ; you've got to stay on the ball! 

I like my work at the shelter. very rewarding...fun... I've just got to remember, lift with your BODY not just your ARMS!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

btw check out Smoochie's story, at www.westsidecats.org


----------



## jadisfeigns (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for volunteering. Now that I have my kittens, I just want more kittens to take care of. if school or full time work didn't make me so tired, your post would inspire me to get out there!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Smoochie is the cat who was slammed in a desk drawer as a kitten and is paralyzed right? Poor thing  she looks adorable. And i'm glad she can get around with her little wheelchair  theres alot of posts about her, i only got to look through 2 or 3 though but i think she is adorable  its sad someone would do that to a kitten 

Oh and do let us know what goes on with the black kitten ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kurt,
Smoochie's Story is so Special...
Made me tear up!
And little Mikey...that poor little baby...I hope he makes it...
It's so wonderful that you're helping this shelter! 
They sound pretty wonderful themselves! 
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I saw Mikey today! A vet was giving him some shots. He's looking better than his initial pic on the website.

Today we sorted donations for a sale. And played with cats!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kurt, 
It's nice to know Mikey's looking better! Hope his tiny little body can handle whatever he was given a shot for!
Go Mikey!!
It's wonderful people are donating to you guys! :thumbup:
GO Kurt! YAY! 
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

About to ride out now. Will update!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Before I go back out, I have to get my bike fixed. Or, as Weird Al said-another one rides the bus!


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I love volunteering too. I have an online business that allows me to volunteer five days a week for an hour and a half to two and a half hours each weekday. I fall in love with the lifer cats. The older ones that nobody wants and the ones with the facial markings that people don't like.

I'd have a hard time volunteering at a municipal kill shelter. My heart breaks for the ones that don't get adopted. I couldn't deal with them getting killed day after day like it was a death camp.

My wife and I fostered a mother cat and five kittens for four weeks. The last two kittens go in to be fixed today. Then they go on to their forever homes. I'm really going to miss one of the kittens. He's so cute and snuggly.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Such a sad story about Smoochie - and she's just a stunningly beautiful girl! 

bluemilk, have you been able to spend any quality time with the little black kitten?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

spirite said:


> Such a sad story about Smoochie - and she's just a stunningly beautiful girl!
> 
> bluemilk, have you been able to spend any quality time with the little black kitten?


 
The black kitten was adopted, but there's another kitten named Jasmine who's up for fostering. She's what I call a tin roof kitten, white with lots of other colors that will become prominent as she grows up! 1 problem: I don't know if I could give her up. I'm already calling her Jazzy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I sense foster failure in the future...  Any chance you can get a pic of her?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well here's the deal: food and litter will be provided, my obligations will be to play with her, care for her, and take her to WSC for vet appointments. Next step, clear it with the landlady.

Prayers?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Prayers going up!!!!!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Praying is works out for you...and maybe she will find her forever home with you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kurt, more Prayers and Good Vibes headed your way!! 
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I got to brush all the (willing, brushable) cats yesterday! 

I'm still in negotiation. There are issues with other people's cats that have to be resolved. Keep praying.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The people on the 1st floor finally moved out. There was such a bad flea problem, the entire building had to be treated. Robin's STILL at the cat sitter while I sweep out the carpet. Ecch. I will bring up fostering again to my landlady, a VERY nice, reasonable person. I'm just going to wait til she's in a better mood.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think if you can assure her the cats will be indoor only and that flea meds are provided by the shelter (assuming both these points are true) she should be fine with it. I don't blame her for being in a bad mood about the fleas. Didn't your building just have some sort of other buggy infestation recently, too? :-| You landlady must be fit to be tied. I freak when I see an ant!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, yes. They insist that fosters be kept indoors, and they provide flea meds. I saw Kim administering some to a kitten while giving him other meds. 

She has the elusive skill of pilling cats...

It was thought we had bedbugs. It was fleas. Other cat owners in the building were not 5 star.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm learning how to care for young kittens. It's amazing, even at 10 DAYS OLD, a cat has a nose for trouble! We've got at least one bottle-fed kitten. We give the little coffee cup climbers a special formula just for kittos!


----------

